
Ask HN: Which job criteria is important you when searching a new job? - mcbetz
When you search a new job, apart from the regular job description (position, technology, Joel test) which criteria are important for you?<p>What makes a good job for you?<p>I feel that a lot of companies still underestimate softer criteria like &quot;remote possible&quot;, &quot;deep work possible&quot; or &quot;development plan from day&quot;.
======
afarrell
\- How long after joining does it take to find out who your line manager is?

\- How long does it take to stick a debugger into a particular place in the
codebase and run a single automated test to trigger it?

\- How long does it take to get a diagram of the schema (or implicit schema)
of the relationships among data entities in their main applications?

\- How long does it take to find out who the business stakeholders are for my
team or projects?

\- How long does it take to find out what the goals are for the engineering
and product team are overall?

\- Can the product manager explain the relationship between technical debt and
engineering velocity?

——————

Is it weird that I find myself utterly distressed that these can be so
uncertain?

~~~
ta17711771
It's certainly depressing.

Are you having a hard time finding this?

~~~
afarrell
I once joined a company where I didn't know where my line manager was.

My current company uses MongoDB and I _really_ wish there was a schema I could
read.

------
stonecharioteer
I want to speak to my possible peers. I join my current company, a huge
fintech company everyone has heard of, hoping to find amazing people here. The
team I originally joined is full of junior developers who have learnt horrible
coding habits from idiot architects and seniors. I changed my team within 6
months because I couldn't fight the system anymore.

I am not joining a new place unless I can discuss work with my possible peers.
They need to be deserving of me just as I need to be deserving of them.

------
decafninja
Culture. I'm no longer interested working for companies where technology is
treated as a disrespected cost center.

There's ways to identify such companies. One of the more obvious ones tends to
be having a strict dress code (i.e. must wear biz casual).

------
paulcole
I won’t work for a company that doesn’t have revenue or that has revenue that
doesn’t come from charging money for a product or service.

